# FOR SALE



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello ,
Does anyone know where I could sell my MX3000 remote. I refuse to put it on e-bay due to their policies. 
The remote is in perfect condition in a pet free and smoke free house.
I have the original packaging.:bigsmile:
I had paid around $1200.00 for this remote and I do know that I will take a hit on this but I must admit that I made a mistake in choosing this remote.:scratch:
I am not one for programming every new piece of equipment I purchase as this remote does need someone who is at ease with doing his own updating for new equipment.
My Pronto 5000 is more my speed and I have taken it out of the mothballs and have uploaded it with all of my equipment and macros'.
I would appreciate any ideas.:bigsmile:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

How about here.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

I did not realize that I could sell anything on this forum. I did not see any forums on Home Theater Shack for the sale of electronic equipment.
I guess I could post it on the forum for remotes.
Again, I just did not think the sale of merchandise was allowed on HTS.
I have to get some pictures downloaded.
The remote is in excellent shape and so is the MRF-350 radio frequency station. It has six independent emitter outputs.
I just have to find out what a fair pricelime is for this remote.


----------

